# Solved: RIM/Blackberry USB issue



## BannerGuy

I am working on a IBM NetVista 2794-21U running Windows 200 (SP4) and Office 03...

Here is my issue:

This Blackberry will not hotsync when it is cradled, though the connections and settings are set to recognize and immediatly do so.

On the desktop manager the conenction is stated at 'Disconnected', when I try to reconnect/Detect the connection it states that it cannot find the USB device... now this computer runs 2 seperate USB hubs (1 front and 1 back) and I get this message no matter which hub I am plugged into.

(interesting point... if I move the cable from one USB to another it recognized a new connection, but it cannot resolve the device type)

I have tried connecting this device after installing both 4.0 and 3.6 versions of the BB software, and get no difference. 

Under hardware management I can see that something is connected to the hub(s) when I am connected, however if I disable or eject the hardware, restart the computer and try again... same result (I did check the power settings on the USB while I was there, they are not set to shut down any attached devices to the USB)

The final thing I have tried is when the unknown USB device box pops up I attempt to use the CD to install the USB drivers... and the install fails out. I am leaning towards a corupt USB driver file, but how would I find it and what would be the best method to remove it so an install can occur.

I guess my final option would be to use my USMT tool to export the users data and upgrade his CPU to XP, but that is a last resort.

Ideas?


----------



## BannerGuy

Well incase someone else is curious... I eventually worked out the issue.... here ya go!

Go to Device Manager and click on RIM Handheld in other devices, as there is no driver but the device is still detected (may be listed under other devices too)

Double click on the RIM/unknown device

Choose re-install driver and select "Install from a list or specific location"

Then choose "Don't Search ...."

Select USB Controllers, hit next then browes to:

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\USB Drivers
And select RimUsbNT.sys (may appear as an .inf file too)

Hit next and youre done.

It will ask for a restartgo ahead and restart

Uncradle the BB

Soft reset the BB with the pin-in-the-hole trick (keep uncradled) (5min or so till it will be ready to recradle) wait for the hourglass to disappear.

once you are logged back in as the user recradle the BB and it should install is RIM handheld

After this it works as it should make sure you get atleast one sync in.


----------



## Impacted

Toshiba sattelite running 2003 server and the 7600 blackberry fails to be recognised 15 times out of 16.. Unknown device in all three USB ports. Running bannerguys fix the error is that the software does not contain information about the device...
I HATE having to reset the BB and having to restart serve. Surely there are updates for the USB driver but alas after wasting hours on this the level of frustration may mean me going back to Pocketmac with my Powerbook G4 9 (even though it is almost malware)
anyone else experience this problem??


----------



## enjuneer

What a _huge_ waste of time it's been trying to get my blackberry 8830 world to work with USB on my three different XP service pack 3 computers. It works with blue tooth, but when hooked to blue tooth, the blackberry desktop manager only allows you to synchronize to outlook or backup up and restore. With USB you can not transfer media, device to device or load and unload applications. When I look at how much data is dropped just with the address book sync w/bluetooth, I guess I understand why the Desktop manager shys away from transferring larger, more critical files like music and applications. Unlike active sync on an Ipaq w/blue tooth, blackberry blue tooth does not seem up to the task.

I have been searching the internet for 3 days trying everything I can to get the USB drivers to work with a no-go (My time is worth _far_ more than the 250 bucks the blackberry 8830 cost me from Alltel). I have uninstalled, searched and cleaned the registries, every thing else offered on crackberry.com, blackberry.com and this conference. 

On the blackberry plus side, the voice recognition and GPS is excellent. It would be a keeper if it came with a better user interface and less buggy software.

Is it possible to put Windows CE and active sync on a Blackberry 8830? I don't know if that would cure the buggy Blackberry 8830, but I find the Windows CE interface and activesync far better software than the stock RIM interface (A jumbled up mess of Icons-not intuitive at all as compared to CE). I maintain 100-300 address on my computers. Active syn could accurately handle this standing on it's head. I find the blackberry desktop syn craps out and makes major error (as in losing phone numbers, email address and other pieces of pertinent data).

I fear the only thing that is going to save my relationship with my Blackberry 8830 w/GPS is Windows CE and active sync. If that's not available, even if there was some majic cure for the buggy friggen USB drivers, I fear my new blackberry 8830 will be put up for sale (cheep) on E-Bay next week.


----------

